# Eric Otero dies



## musclepump (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.flexonline.com/news/131


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2006)

ERIC OTERO ??? R.I.P.

FLEX is saddened to report the passing of IFBB pro bodybuilder Eric Otero. The 2001 NPC Nationals middleweight champ, who last competed at the 2005 Europa Super Show, died on May 15 in San Antonio, Texas, at the age of 37. According to his family, Otero???s autopsy results haven???t yet been completed, but the medical examiner has indicated that it appears the cause of death was an infection in his tooth that entered his bloodstream. 

Otero is survived by his wife Amanda, who is two-and-a-half months pregnant; his mother, Melvina Otero; his brother David Brazas and David???s wife Deborah; and his sister Marcella Cheshier, among other family members. Otero, who served in the U.S. Army from 1989-1993, was buried with full military honors on Thursday, May 18, in San Antonio. His full obituary can be viewed and guestbook can be signed at www.missionparks.com.


----------



## fufu (Jun 9, 2006)

That is sad, he looked great.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jun 17, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> the medical examiner has indicated that it appears the cause of death was an infection in his tooth that entered his bloodstream.



To die for this reason, is just terrible.


----------

